
Hacking a $30 Xiaomi camera to do more than it’s worth - infosecrf
https://hackernoon.com/hacking-a-25-iot-camera-to-do-more-than-its-worth-41a8d4dc805c
======
danilo007
I did all. It works well on VLC (rtsp://IP/unicast), also well in Tinycam pro.

